# Archangel photoshoot 4/19/2011



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Just picked up this guy last week. Pictures turned out decent for first try but I still need to experiment more with lighting.

BTW I just clipped his wing today, my lady didn't like him flying all over the house.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome pictures, I like how the wings also have a greenish/purplish shine.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks


Kind of hard to capture the iridesence. Here's a photo I took on the first day in natural light.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

The pics and the bird are awesome. Wish my racers would take great pics like that.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

logangrmnr said:


> The pics and the bird are awesome. Wish my racers would take great pics like that.
> Logangrmnr


Thanks

Not sure if it's a trait with all Archangels but he's very tame.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent pictures..........great job .What kind of a camera, did you use ?


----------



## minibik (Apr 20, 2011)

pretty bird


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you a photographer? Or just naturally good at taking pics?


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I Lov the pic where the pigeon is looking straight at the camera


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

FrillbackLover said:


> I Lov the pic where the pigeon is looking straight at the camera


Look at its eye color in that pic, top of eye looks orange/red then bottom half looks yellow.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome pictures


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

catmicky said:


> Look at its eye color in that pic, top of eye looks orange/red then bottom half looks yellow.


Lol no way thats so cool!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

pretty pretty pretty love it my are white saddles


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.


I do photography as a hobby and camera I use is a Canon 5Dmark1.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice looking bird!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the complimentary comments.


Forgot to mention this was shot in my living lol.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Eel Noob said:


> Thanks for the complimentary comments.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention this was shot in my living lol.


Shooting fish through glass ... GREAT JOB. Very tough to do.( as you must know)


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Damm i love the picture.

what breed is that?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Eel Noob said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> 
> I do photography as a hobby and camera I use is a Canon 5Dmark1.


man that a 2000+$ camera


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

didn't know archangels had that beautiful sheen on the wings, now i need a few


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! He LOVES the camera and the camera loves him! You've got a supermodel on your hands!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

HmoobH8wj said:


> Damm i love the picture.
> 
> what breed is that?


Archangel.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pretty birds and great pics!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Shooting fish through glass ... GREAT JOB. Very tough to do.( as you must know)


Thanks

The secret to photographing fishes in tanks is to use a external flash and have it on tank top pointing down at the fishes.



HmoobH8wj said:


> Damm i love the picture.
> 
> what breed is that?


Archangel also call Gimpel.



blongboy said:


> man that a 2000+$ camera


I bought mines used last year for $1200. It is the mark 1 version which was discontinued in 2008.



abluechipstock said:


> didn't know archangels had that beautiful sheen on the wings, now i need a few


I have seen pictures of specimens with even more sheen than mines.



doveone52 said:


> Wow! He LOVES the camera and the camera loves him! You've got a supermodel on your hands!


Thanks

Going to try for another photoshoot when I have time.



MaryOfExeter said:


> Archangel.


Thanks for answer.



Trees Gray said:


> Pretty birds and great pics!


Thanks


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Your photos are outstanding. Great job. Vivagirl


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Seems like the little guy is liking all that attention--look at what a good model he's being! Such a handsome boy! 
Great pics!


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the Pictures !


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

ya the pics are cool but if yer gonna take tht much time to take them pics u think u woulda cleaned of the log so its not all poop ???


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Great pics, they look like they could fly. Can they be let out?
Dave


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

vivagirl said:


> Your photos are outstanding. Great job. Vivagirl


Thanks



Libis said:


> Seems like the little guy is liking all that attention--look at what a good model he's being! Such a handsome boy!
> Great pics!


Thanks

He has amazing colors.



UssChicago1 said:


> Love the Pictures !


Thanks



BBpigeons said:


> ya the pics are cool but if yer gonna take tht much time to take them pics u think u woulda cleaned of the log so its not all poop ???


This was like a quick 5 minute shoot in my living room. Kind of hard when you have a 1 1/2 year old son constantly wanting to play with the bird




Crazy Pete said:


> Great pics, they look like they could fly. Can they be let out?
> Dave


Thanks

They can fly but I only keep a few male pigeons as pets so I don't let them fly.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is some clean looking pics


----------



## 1stbird24/7 (Jun 28, 2011)

it would look better if you cleaned off the log, but nice pics


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG these are the BEST pic's i have seen of archangels, i LOVE those irredesent colors on him..wonder what i would get i bred one to a pied homer? i know crossing is bad but the pattern would probly be BEAUTIFUL..


----------



## whiteroller123 (Oct 9, 2009)

I give this bird a 20/10. Very Very beautiful archangel. It also looks like HD .


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful birds! How are the archangels personality wise? Im interested in getting a hen soonish to keep my single male (homer cross) from molesting my hand


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

FrillbackLover said:


> I Lov the pic where the pigeon is looking straight at the camera


That was my favorite too. I've never seen a pigeon look so menacing!


----------

